# Lắc vòng giảm cân không? Cách lắc vòng đúng cách



## thehinhwiki (10/9/20)

*Lắc vòng* là một bài tập thể dục thú vị, đầy niềm vui. Chính vì thế mà ở nhiều quốc gia việc lắc vòng trở thành phong trào, thậm chí một hoạt động văn hóa - giải trí. Những chiếc vòng đủ màu sắc, thuận tiện, đa dạng kích cỡ khác nhau cho nên bất kỳ lứa tuổi nào cũng có thể sử dụng chúng. *Thehinhwiki.com* sẽ giúp bạn tìm hiểu một số thông tin về bộ môn này.

*Lắc vòng có giảm cân không?*
Muốn biết một hoạt động có giúp giảm cân không cần phải xem xét mức độ tiêu hao calo của nó. Calo hao đi càng nhiều thì việc giảm cân càng nhanh, càng tốt. Đối với vấn đề này lắc vòng thực sự có khả năng giúp bạn giảm cân tốt. Khi cơ thể bạn phải vận động để di chuyển vòng qua vòng lại, giữ cho vòng không bị rơi nó sẽ tiêu tốn được một mức năng lượng khá lớn.




_Lắc vòng giúp giảm cân hiệu quả_​
Không có con số chính xác mức độ tiêu hao calo của lắc vòng. Vì điều này tùy thuộc cân nặng, thể trạng, cường độ tập luyện mỗi ngày. Tuy nhiên, theo tính toán trung bình người tập có thể đốt cháy 210 calo nếu lắc vòng liên tục trong 30 phút, tương tương với đó 420 calo trong vòng 1 tiếng.

>>> _Các loại nước ép giảm cân và các sai lầm khi sử dụng_

*Tác dụng của lắc vòng mang lại cho người tập*
Ngoài khả năng giảm cân, giảm mỡ hiệu quả thì lắc vòng còn mang đến nhiều lợi ích tuyệt vời cho sức khỏe mà bạn nên biết để có thêm động lực.


Làm săn chắc vùng bụng, vùng thắt lưng, tạo cảm giác eo thon hơn.
Hỗ trợ tốt cho hệ tim mạch.
Khiến dáng người, tư thế uyển chuyển, dẻo dai, đẹp hơn.
Tăng cường khả năng tập trung, cải thiện độ nhạy bén.
Giải tỏa căng thẳng, mang đến niềm vui khi tập luyện.
Giảm chứng đau lưng cho người phải ngồi nhiều.
Giúp hệ tiêu hóa làm việc tốt, giảm chứng đầy bụng, khó tiêu.
Tăng kích thước mông nhờ việc đốt cháy mỡ thừa ở mông, khiến cơ mông thêm dày, săn chắc.
Giúp các khớp ở hông, cột sống khỏe, hoạt động tốt hơn, ngăn ngừa thoái hóa khớp khi lớn tuổi.






_Lắc vòng cùng nhiều tác dụng tuyệt vời_​
*Hướng dẫn cách lắc vòng giảm cân hiệu quả*
Muốn thực hiện lắc vòng đạt hiệu quả giảm cân cao thì tốt nhất người tập hãy nắm rõ một số vấn đề quan trọng như sau:

*Bước 1: Chuẩn bị*

Chọn mua vòng tập: Vòng có đường kính bằng chiều cao từ sàn đến rốn. Chất liệu làm từ gỗ, nhựa, cao su...
Chọn không gian tập: Linh hoạt tập ở bất cứ đâu tốt nhất là nơi đủ rộng rãi, ít đồ đạc, khi tập luyện không ảnh hưởng đến người khác.
Chọn thời gian tập: Tập vào thời gian rảnh rỗi trong ngày buổi sáng hoặc tối. Nếu tập sau bữa ăn thì nên cách bữa ăn 2 giờ để không gây ảnh hưởng đến hệ tiêu hóa.






_Cách lắc vòng cực kỳ đơn giản_​
*Bước 2: Bắt đầu tập lắc vòng*

Trước mỗi buổi tập nên khởi động nhẹ nhàng.
Đứng trong chiếc vòng, 2 chân mở rộng ngang vai sao cho thoải mái. Đặt vòng ngang bụng, 1 phần vòng chạm thắt lưng, 2 tay giữ 2 bên.
Xoay vòng theo một chiếu, cố gắng tạo lực quán tính để vòng tự xoay. Dùng toàn bộ cơ thể nhất là phần hông để lắc cho vòng di chuyển. Khi lắc chú ý giữ thẳng người, đầu ngẩng lên, không cúi xuống.
Thời gian đầu sẽ khó giữ được vòng nhưng hãy kiên trì tập cơ thể bạn sẽ tự cảm nhận, chuyển động nhịp nhàng hơn. Sau một thời gian tập luyện thì việc lắc vòng chỉ còn là chuyện nhỏ.
>>> _9 cách giảm mỡ bụng khoa học hiệu quả_

Hy vọng những thông tin hữu ích được giới thiệu trên đây sẽ giúp bạn *lắc vòng* dễ dàng nhất. Giờ đây bạn có thể mua dụng cụ về thực hiện tại nhà sẽ đánh tan phần cân nặng khó chịu trên cơ thể. 

>>> Sản phẩm sinh nhiệt đốt mỡ _*Hydroxycut Elite Hardcore*_


----------



## hoa (15/10/20)

Ngoài khả năng giảm cân, giảm mỡ hiệu quả thì lắc vòng còn mang đến nhiều lợi ích tuyệt vời cho sức khỏe mà bạn nên biết để có thêm động lực.


----------

